# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. K! (sept. 15 in Japan)



## Yokohama (Mar 22, 2006)

Please join me in wishing Mr. Yutaka Katayama, or as we know and love him as Mr. K, a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Mr K was born on September 15, 1909 (Japan date)


We owe him so much, it can never be repaid.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mr. K! 

Ask yourself, "What would Mr. K do?", and the would will be a much better place!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my daughter did a report on him since our last name is Katayama too. 
Happy B-day Mr. K!


----------



## NegativeGain (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mr. K Best Wishes from the family


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Happy Birthday Day Mr. K!!!!


----------



## zfreak31 (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy B-Day Mr. K, from North Carolina


----------

